# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  Beta Test Volcano Box v1.9.6 Game ON

## mohamed73

*Beta Test Volcano Box v1.9.6 Game ON*    *Real World first Coolsand CPU ID Read     Coolsand All Operation Auto   We introduced Coolsand boot B. This is Totally Automatically. you just have to select BOOT_B and Auto from flash type   Read info on Boot_B    *  *Read Flash on Boot_B    * *Write Flash on Boot_B*     *Format on Boot_B*     *Read User Area on Boot_B     Write* *User Area on Boot_B    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## البردويل

مشكوار

----------


## joker_e2

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

